# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как помочь себе и мужу?

## Анна С.

Харе Кришна.

У мужа депрессия. Апатия, ничего не хочется, жить не хочется, нет желания ничего делать, не видит смысла. Страдает он потому, что заслужил и теперь отрабатывает карму, по его словам.

Когда я слышу его эти мысли мне тоже становится плохо и я не знаю как помочь ему, чувствую тоску, безысходность, беспомощность. Это ужасно жить с такими мыслями. Это неправильно. Неужели у преданных это бывает? Мне казалось что те, кто встал на путь Сознания Кришны, избавляется от таких тяжёлых мыслей.

У меня были подобные состояния, я чувствовала, что у меня нет энтузиазма жить, апатия, но связано было с тем, что не могу ничего изменить в своей жизни, не получается ничего сделать, то что хочешь в этом отношении. Периодически такие настроения бывают.

Он говорит, что он очень устал. Работы много на него наваливается периодически. Он очень не хочет работать там где работает уже давно. Ради поддержания семьи остаётся там. Сам хочет работать на земле, никого не эксплуатируя. 

В какой-то степени я чувствую свою вину в его отношении. Если бы я была жизнерадостная, ласковая, внимательная и заботливая жена, создающая уют и красоту вокруг себя, умеющая вдохновлять и благодарить мужа, поддерживать его, дарить ему свои эмоции, это бы придавало ему сил, энтузиазма и желания жить, и вообще, кажется, что он тогда был бы счастливым преданным. Но, к сожалению, мы очень похожи с ним по темпераменту и вообще. Разница в том, что я в женском теле, и у меня есть сочувствие, эмпатия, и я немного больше говорю того, что внутри, чем он. Но мне тоже тяжело выразить свои чувства и эмоции и мысли.

Он говорит что главное нужно выполнять свои обязанности. И видит выход в том, что нужно повторять 16 кругов джапы, что не часто получается. Говорит у него жесткое черствое сердце. Да, ему трудно почувствовать сочувствие к окружающим, есть проблемы с эмпатией. Он слишком серьёзный, холодный эмоционально человек, требовательный, особенно к себе. Все держит в себе. И мне бывает очень тяжело с ним, я иногда плачу, так тяжело бывает. 
Я хочу помочь ему, но не знаю как, сам пока не говорит. Хотя чувствую у меня нет такого ресурса. 

Мне очень хочется обратиться к семейному психологу, чтобы улучшить атмосферу в семье. Он отрицательно относится к такой помощи, а из преданных не хочет никого нагружать нашими проблемами. Я думаю иногда нужен взгляд со стороны, и неправильно самим вариться в этом, и думать, что сами разберемся, ведь у нас у каждого своя иллюзия, через которую мы смотрим на жизнь.

Я благодарю за ваше внимание, что прочитали  этот текст.

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Дорогая Анна, Харе Кришна.
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Я сейчас внимательно прочитала Ваше сообщение (к сожалению, я могу заходить на форум 1-2 раза в месяц, это не так уж и часто.. поэтому я в особенности благодарна Вам, что подождали). Это серьезная тема. В течение сегодняшнего, максимум завтрашнего дня, я отвечу Вам. Но хотелось бы понять, конечно, это состояние апатии, оно у Вашего супруга возникло недавно (допустим, с началом пандемии), или же оно было все время по жизни? Данные нюансы помогли бы понять ситуацию более индивидуально. 
Но в любом случае, обобщенно я отпишусь. 

Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Анна С.

Благодарю вас за ответ, Ананда Радхика! Я думала ждать ещё придется долго, а вы так быстро ответили!
Дело в том, что такое состояние у мужа не постоянно. Оно чередуется с вполне хорошим настроением. Его периодически отпускает видимо по каким-то причинам, может быть в связи с загруженностью на работе, и когда со всех сторон дела наваливаются, и только одно по-настоящему ему нравится, а времени он не может ему достаточно уделять.

Когда он познакомился с Сознанием Кришны, почти 5 лет назад, он осознал что в материальном мире нет счастья, что мы тут отрабатываем карму и страдаем. И чем дальше он погружался, тем больше я стала замечать его подавленное состояние и разочарование во всём.
Кажется что такое мировоззрение способствует тому, что он не видит ничего хорошего в жизни, разочаровывается, не видит смысла что-то делать для благополучия в жизни. Он просто больше браманической направленности по сути. Он целыми днями готов книги читать. А ему нужно семью содержать. Видимо в этом дело.

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, дорогая Анна. Спасибо Вам за уточнение. Сейчас обсуждали Вашу ситуацию с супругом, он тоже консультант (мы вместе выполняем служение). Было полезно услышать мужскую позицию.  :smilies: 

Хочется сказать, что эту ситуацию можно рассмотреть с разных точек зрения. Как минимум с двух.

- с одной стороны мы можем посмотреть на нее как на поиск возможностей изменить ситуацию вовне. Того, что по-факту, не находиться в сфере нашего влияния. «Изменить условия, в которых я нахожусь», «изменить настроение другого человека или его отношение к жизни». Это  практически невозможно, но при правильном настроении и понимании механизма как работает судьба (карма), можно существенно помочь.

- с другой стороны, можно поисследовать, для чего эта ситуация возникла именно в Вашей жизни. Если мы ненадолго отставим в сторону попытки изменить внешние условия. А просто попробуем изменить взгляд на них. Попробуем посмотреть: а что это для Вас? Откуда это чувство вины? О чем оно говорит? И т.п... То можно увидеть много интересного.  Возможно даже, что проблема перестанет быть «проблемой». Хотя чисто внешне ситуация может даже и не измениться.. но в сердце наступим мир и спокойствие.

Сразу писать в обоих направлениях сложновато, поэтому буду разбирать по-порядку. Единственное, важно понять, что даже если повлиять на внешние обстоятельства получиться (а почему бы и нет?), но при этом «урок» не понят, и не произошло внутренней трансформации, то ситуация.. вернется вновь. Возможно в другой обертке, возможно даже (!) в отношении с другими людьми, но вернется. Поэтому важно изучить оба этих направления. 

 Т.е. другими словами, из Вашего рассказа, я вижу:
1)  «задачу мужа», с которой он столкнулся, и которую ему придется решать самому. Но Вы, как супруга и друг, можете помочь ему и дать поддержку. Мы поговорим о том, как это можно сделать.
2) однако, помимо его задачи, которую он может решить, а может и нет (и Вы никак не несете за это ответственности), в данном случае есть и ваша «задача». Ведь иначе бы Вы не испытывали никаких беспокойств. Так вот, даже если Ваш супруг решит свою задачу, но Вы не проработаете свою, то… ситуация может повторяться снова и снова. Не та, которая сейчас у мужа. А уже Ваш сценарий. 

=-=-=-=-=-=-=
На самом деле, то, что сейчас происходит в Вашей жизни это хотя и очень серьезная проблема, но также это и очень большие возможности.  

Я Вам глубоко благодарна за Вашу искренность и настроение. Чувствуется Ваше желание разобраться и помочь близкому человеку. Это говорит о том, что у Вас живое сердце. Сердце вайшнава всегда мягкое. Значит решение обязательно найдется! 
Также я благодарна за саму поднятую тему. Для меня она столь же актуальна, как и для Вас, ведь я тоже жена, и пытаюсь стать преданной. Мы все проходили и проходим подобные этапы в жизни, и поэтому возможность углубиться еще больше в понимании «как все действует» - это настоящий подарок. 

Единственное, пожалуй, на ответ потребуется чуть больше времени, чем я предполагала изначально. Уж больно много здесь нюансов и слов, которые зацепили, и на которые хотелось бы обратить внимание. Поэтому продолжу разбор уже завтра, на более свежую голову  :smilies: 


Хорошего Вам вечера.
Ваша слуга, Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Анна С.

Харе Кришна. Благодарю вас, Ананда Радхика!
Может быть, эта ситуация нужна для того, чтобы избавиться от чувства вины, взять ответственность за свою жизнь на себя и отдать ему его ответственность за то, как он проживает жизнь. Наверное здесь ещё есть позиция жертвы. Я понимаю, что если я не выучу этот урок, ситуация может возвращаться. Важно правильно его интерпретировать. Я верю что это возможность в нашей жизни для каждого из нас встать на верный путь развития, и выполнять свое предназначение. Эти уроки помогают нам. Может быть время все расставит по местам, но хочется поступать правильно в такие моменты. 
Я вам очень благодарна, вам и вашему супругу!

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Анна. Примите мои поклоны. 
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Я очень рада прочитать Ваше последнее сообщение. Оно выдает в Вас глубокое ученическое настроение. Не смотря на тяжелые обстоятельства, Вы смотрите на мир таким образом. Спасибо Вам за пример. 
Очень важно научиться смотреть на себя и на мир вокруг через призму доверия. Призму ученика. Я вижу, что в Вас это уже заложено. Но просто еще раз проговорю сам механизм работы «со своими уроками». 

*Самое главное это вспомнить, что Кришна - тот, кто все контролирует, что Он – самый близкий друг всех живых существ* (Бхагавад Гита, 5.29). Вспомнить не как просто информацию, а глубоко постараться прочувствовать это. И каждый день осознанно наблюдать мир вокруг себя через эту призму. 
	Что значит, что Он самый близкий друг и контролирующий? Это значит, что КАЖДОЕ явление в Вашей жизни, в том числе, вся вышеописанная Вами ситуация, произошла под личным надзором Господа. Все – санкционировано. Нет никакой ошибки. Нет ничего незамеченного Им. То, что тяжело, то, что возникло напряжение, то, что супруг не хочет обращаться к семейному психологу..  Кришна надо всем этим «держит руку на пульсе». Но при этом, это не просто холодный закон кармы, возвращающий вам то, что заслужили, это – Его личностное вмешательство, Его забота о вас.   Почему? Потому что Он – самый близкий Друг. 
	Это значит, что Ему лично не все-равно, что происходит с Вашей жизнью. Он живет лишь ради счастья Своих преданных. Других мотивов у Него нет. И Он не отпустит Вас (лично Вас), даже если Вы миллионы лет решите Его игнорировать. Представляете? Он ведь уже миллионы жизни с Вами в Вашем сердце. Не разочаровывается. Продолжает помогать и поддерживать. В Своем сердце Вы безраздельно дороги Ему. Но Он просто ждет. Вас ждет. 
…знаете, в современном кинематографе есть столько прекрасных фильмов о бескорыстии, жертве, которые совершают те, кто любят. Как они прощают, столько всего переносят, терпят, отдают свою жизнь за других. Возлюбленные, друзья, родители, учителя, солдаты, святые. Иногда подобные фильмы полезно смотреть. Они плавят наши сердца. Но если бы мы задумались, что любовь Господа к нам превосходит всех этих героев вместе взятых! Если бы осознали данный факт по-настоящему. Как бы это поменяло нашу жизнь!

Итак, если подвести маленький подытог.. Означает, что наша с Вами жизнь так устроена, что в ней есть Любящая Сила, которая помещает нас в те или иные ситуации, что бы мы развивались. Нам дается ни больше, ни меньше того, что мы способны переварить. И значит, если что-то произошло, то в этой «проблеме» уже заложены все шансы на успех. Это тоже важно глубоко, очень глубоко понять. Господу не нужен наш проигрыш. Он ждет нас домой. На самом деле даже Ад существует, чтобы помочь живым существам обрести понимание своей истинной природы. Не чтобы наказать, а чтобы ПОМОЧЬ. Поэтому им заправляет Ямараджа, один из двенадцати махаджан, один из самых сострадательных и любящих преданных Господа. Он дает такие наказания живой душе, чтобы поменять ее сознание. До миллиметра выверенные наказания. Ни на грамм не больше того, чем необходимо. В Аду не держат даже на секунду больше, чем нужно. Настолько он справедлив. 
Господь и Его преданные пара дукха дукхи, они переживают  страдания других живых существ как свои собственные. Если бы мы только это осознали..  И «карма» это такой же механизм сострадания, как и Ад, который помогает душе очиститься и вернуться к самому себе настоящему. Ведь по факту, мы можем быть счастливыми лишь когда являемся сами собой, а не пытаемся быть кем-то, казаться кем-то..  

Поэтому, самый первый шаг в понимании своего урока,* это настроение ученика, это чувство доверия к Высшему руководству. Быть может, мы еще не понимаем, зачем нам вся эта боль, зачем эти невыносимые обстоятельства, но есть ДОВЕРИЕ к Кришне. Доверие к Его руководству. Что Он знает, что делает. Что Он точно не ошибается. И когда мы через призму этого доверия посмотрим вокруг себя на свою проблему…мы почувствуем удивительные перемены.* 
Попробуйте, пожалуйста. Просто остановитесь сейчас на минуту, закройте глаза, представьте, что мир он такой. Любящий. Почувствуйте прям в живую это доверие к этому миру, к Кришне. Вы – под защитой. А потом, оставаясь в потоке этого доверия, посмотрите на свою ситуацию.

Что еще означает «доверие»? Принятие. Так, как ученик, чтобы решить задачу, принимает условия задачи такими, какие они есть, не давая им никакой оценки, так и мы, чтобы решить свою «задачу», должны принять условия такими, какие они есть. Непростые обстоятельства, негативные чувства внутри нас. Важно позволять этому быть. Наблюдая просто со стороны. С любопытством. Мы просто изучаем. Что там есть… о, чувство вины… просто позволяем быть и этому. Обида? На кого? Просто смотрим, изучаем. Позволяем этому всему быть. Но - в потоке доверия. И тогда для нас откроется много интересного!)))

На самом деле, это целое искусство. Но оно очень и очень важное. Учиться быть искренней, учиться проживать свои эмоции, позволять себе быть. Потому что притворяясь здоровым, мы никогда не сможем четко понять, что нужно менять и что позволит нам вылечиться. 

*Если уж по правде говорить, то развитие такого Доверия и есть наша цель жизни  В нашей практике бхакти оно называется шаранагати). * Когда по-тихоньку, по-тихоньку, мы учимся видеть в Кришне Друга, доверять Ему, отпускать своего внутреннего контролирующего, когда мы постепенно накапливаем опыт такого шаранагати, опыт того, что Господь не предаст, не подведет, и что даже Ад был, в итоге, лишь для того, что бы мы проснулись и задышали полной грудью, то все страхи начнут уходить из нашего сердца. Не сразу, конечно. Все постепенно.  Но начнётся совершенно иная жизнь. Перед которой померкнут все самые красивые истории кинематографа. Вы почувствуете, насколько жизнь интересна, а эмоции яркие. И это – даже не ощущая Его присутсвия в живую, а просто видя Его проявления косвенно!  
Как Вы понимаете, в таком умонастроении, все проблемы перестанут быть «проблемами», а станут возможностями для роста и увеличения своего доверия к Богу, вызывая в сердце в итоге лишь благодарность. 

Это кстати, к Вашему вопросу в самом начале: _«Когда я слышу его эти мысли мне тоже становится плохо и я не знаю как помочь ему, чувствую тоску, безысходность, беспомощность. Это ужасно жить с такими мыслями. Это неправильно. Неужели у преданных это бывает? Мне казалось что те, кто встал на путь Сознания Кришны, избавляется от таких тяжёлых мыслей»_. Как Вы уже поняли, те, кто встает на путь Сознания Кришны и правда избавляется от таких тяжелых мыслей. Почему? Потому что он постепенно обретает веру, что Кришна Друг)) И чем крепче эта вера, тем меньше тяжелых мыслей. Но чтобы довериться Богу по-настоящему, как раз и нужно пройти с Ним огонь, и воду, и медные трубы. На слово Ему никак не можем поверить, к сожалению) Так уж устроена наша психика.

Поэтому я прошу принять близко к сердцу это знание, и попробовать культивировать его каждый день. Читать книги, изучать философию, выполнять свои обязанности, делать все через призму такого доверия и настроения ученика. И посмотреть, как в итоге измениться Ваша жизнь. 

Я уверена, что у Вас это обязательно получиться, и Вы увидите за своей ситуацией Самого Кришну и Его лукавую добрую улыбку. Тогда Вам обязательно раскроется для чего была вся эта история.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-= 
*Чтож, теперь о ситуации объективно, без эзотерики)))*  Внутренняя работа внутренней работой, но внешние действия тоже никто не отменял))

Мой супруг врач, он глубоко изучает аюрведу, и взаимозависимость разных сфер нашей жизни друг на друга. А также влияние нашего склада ума (физиологически) на  наши действия.

	Если опираться на Ваше описание, то у Вашего супруга идейный склад ума. Он склонен идеализировать, стремиться к высоким стандартам. Это не плохо, ни хорошо. Это просто есть. Такое устройство психики. Но при отсутствии духовной силы, дело принимает тяжёлый оборот. Т.е. стандарты есть, а вкуса духовного еще нет. Он не тянет до того уровня, который себе наметил, психика быстро устает, перегружается, тонус быстро уходит (другими словами перегружается нервная система), и возникает апатия, ощущение усталости, безысходности, опускаются руки, ну и конечно разочарованность.
Сил нет просто, чтобы противостоять карме. 
Как мы поняли, он много работает. И он очень ответственный человек (раз для него выполнение своего долга – это важно). 
Но отдыхать не умеет, слишком требовательный к себе. Как говориться – себя загнал. Но стандарты не снижает.

	Знаете, это как попытаться сразу поднять 50кг. Представляете Вы приходите в спортзал, и поставили себе цель: 50 кг. Хорошая цель, но если Вы сразу возьмете такую штангу, Вы сорвете спину просто. И даже 20кг. Это перебор. Но Вам кажется, что начинать с 1кг это не серьезно, это майя, это попустительство к себе и т.д. Далеко ли Вы уедите с таким настроением? Вот и получается, что он берется за слишком высокие стандарты, «срывает спину», лежит какое-то время, приходит в себя, но благодаря решимости, даже толком не восстановившись, снова встает на те же грабли.  

Решение?
*«здоровье-садхана-служение»
*
Эта формула, данная нам Шрилой Прабхупадой. Если мы не видим в Кришне повелителя, не видим Его айшварью, то дальнейшая духовная практика будет лишь сентиментами (или сахаджией). А что такое Его величие, айшварья? Это понимание, что Он владелец всего: воды, которую мы пьем, еды, которую едим, нашего тела, наших талантов и т.д. А если все принадлежит Ему, а мы лишь арендаторы, то разве не очевидно, что мы должны поддерживать наше тело соответствующе? А так же с уважением относиться к ресурсам и законам этого мира.
Так вот, на нашем уровне, *если в теле нет энергии, если за ним нет правильного ухода, то в нем копиться ТАМАС. И он прямо влияет на наше сознание, погружая его в апатию и депрессию.* Мы в прямом смысле этого слова становимся овощами, не в силах отбить атаки майи. И словно щепку нас несет на скалы.

Мы должны стать сильными! Да, от наших усилий ничего не зависит, результаты дает Кришна, но Он Сам хочет, чтобы мы выполняли свои обязанности, тем самым показывая Ему свою решимость и силу желания: «Кришна, я правда хочу стать твоим слугой! Видишь?». У нас даже может не все получаться, но мы должны прикладывать усилия. И поддержание своего тела, точнее инструмента, с помощью которого мы можем служить Кришне, - это наша первостепенная задача.
А Он все дал для этого.
Тем более, если тенденция брать завышенные стандарты у Вашего супруга заложена в его природе, то ему тем более необходимо обрести силу!

А что дает силу? Что успокаивает психику? 

*Есть три вещи:
- природа
- хорошие люди (садху санга)
- осознанная духовная практика
*
И первым пунктом многие пренебрегают. И зря. Шрила Прабхупада КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ выходил на прогулки по часу, ему регулярно делали массаж. Не просто так. Он подал нам пример. Тело это не майя. Пренебрегая же им, мы живем как потребители (с настроением просто использовать ресурсы по максимуму, а потом выбросить за ненадобностью). По факту это показатель того, что мы не принимаем главенства Бога и того, что Ему все пренадлежит. Но тогда это – не духовная практика.
Поэтому крайне важна регулярная физическая активность. Бег или длительная хотьба, плавание, йога, силовые упражнения. Чаще бывать на природе. Раз в неделю хотя бы на пару часов куда-нибудь выезжать. 
Что тогда произойдет? Появятся силы. Психика начнет разгружаться, расслабляться (не сразу, постепенно). Тогда его больше будет хватать на работу. Помните, Вы писали, что апатия у супруга не всегда бывает. Это означает, что когда силы есть, то он легко может противостоять давлению кармы. Так вот регулярный спорт  и природа дают эту самую силу. 

Это было первым пунктом.

*Второе, очень важно – быть под руководством.* Опять же, судя по Вашему письму, Вашему супругу сложно доверять и подчиняться другим. Такова его природа. Он многое тянет сам, чтобы не беспокоить других. Это естественно для мужчин. Но ему крайне необходим даже не семейный психолог, а духовный авторитет. Зрелый вайшнав, которым бы Ваш муж вдохновился. Другими словами, наставник. Санга очень важна.  Без нее нас всегда будет кидать в крайности. Духовный Учитель это не только Гуру, которого мы слушаем на ютуб и который очень далеко. Это, прежде всего старший в нашей ятре, который знает нас лично, и может направить вас, учитывая вашу природу и уровень. 

*И последнее. Также очень большое значение имеет правильное понимание шастр.* Не урывками, а систематичное их изучение. Да, мы все слышим о важности исполнения своих обязанностей, и о том, что просто повторяя свои 16 кругов – не останется никаких проблем. Но как правильно понять суть духовной практики, и как реализовать ее в своей жизни ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ, это возможно лишь при систематическом изучении писаний ПОД РУКОВОДСТВОМ. 

Могу посоветовать записаться на курсы по философии (онлайн), где есть зрелые кураторы. Например, в Школу Бхакти. Я сама проходила этот курс с мужем, и скажу Вам честно, хотя я 10 лет до этого «практиковала» Сознание Кришны, благодаря обучению, духовная практика для меня открылась совершенно по новому! Как то все по полочкам разложилось. Я смогла увидеть свой уровень, свои сильные и слабые стороны, пути решения из своих жизненных сценариев. И моя личная жизнь (дела, работа, обязанности, быт) перестали быть отделенными от моей садханы. Мало того…я увидела, что до этого курса я собственно и не жила духовной жизнью))))))) Топталась на месте, по факту. Поэтому правильное понимание философии жизненно необходимо. 

Как то так.
Это если вкраце)) 

Но еще один момент… говорить об этом своему супругу должны не Вы. Обычно мужчины не слышат женщин) Особенно их советы о том, как правильно жить. Да и вообще, желание кого-то поменять это не совсем правильное настроение, Вы же сами это понимаете  :mig: 
Но Вы можете быть более гибкой. И не говоря супругу не слова, помочь ему. Например, вытягивая его на прогулки, или на реку. Делясь тем, что Вас вдохновляет из историй о Прабхупаде (его отношением к здоровью, например, или к тому, как важно правильно оценить свой уровень…кстати, вся Бхагавад Гита об этом ^^), прося помочь разобраться в прослушанных лекциях Аударья Дхамы прабху (О.Г.Торсунова) – «милый, я вот лекцию одну послушала, там Олег Геннадьевич говорит такие вещи, не могу их понять! Поможешь?)». И т.д.




*P.s.* единственное, чтобы суметь помочь супругу, Вы сами должны быть в ресурсе. Вы писали об этом сами. Сказали, что Вам тяжело, и ресурса как раз таки не хватает. Что это значит? Пункт 1,2, и 3  :smilies:  И начинать нужно с природы и здоровья. Наполняться. Высыпаться. Отдыхать в настроении служения. Пусть принятие ванны станет Вашей аскезой во имя духовной жизни)) Прогулки по 1-2-3 часа по лесу, хотя бы раз в неделю. 
 Появятся силы, наполненность, которые Вы сможет вложить в молитву. Это даст успокоение сердца. Молитва любящего человека – это очень действенная вещь! Но для нее нужны силы. Так что: природа, хорошие люди и духовная практика. 
В Ваших руках есть все инструменты для противодействия влиянию кармы.

УДАЧИ ВАМ!! Буду рада и дальше раскрывать данную тему, если понадобится. Надеюсь, что мой ответ был хоть как-то Вам полезен.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Рекомендуемые материалы:
*
*- по здоровью* и его влиянию на психическое состояние, и на возможность заниматься духовной практикой, хорошо послушать последние лекции Аударья Дхамы прабху (сайт torsunov.ru, лекции, и выбираете лекции с последних фестивалей Благость или с последних городов, где тема про здоровье). Он там очень подробно разбирает с чего начинать и как что делать. Я уже три года занимаюсь по его рекомендациям. Разница «до и после» колоссальная!
*- еще по здоровью:* когда я училась в Школе ШЛиС  (под руководством Говардхан Гопала прабху и других старших вашнавов), нам рекомендовали книгу «Магия утра», она хотя и не вайшнавская, но очень перекликается с нашей философией и помогает сделать первый шаг к лучшей версии себя. Сильная книга. Мне очень помогла.
*- изучение философии – отлично подойдет курс Школы Бхакти*. Это проект под руководством Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа. Основные лектора и кураторы – старшие ученики Е.С Шрилы Радханатха Свами (автора книги «Путешествия домой»), такие как Ватсала прабху, Мукунда Мурари прабху. Разбирается курс Бхакти Шастр в очень лайтовом и практичном варианте)) Для меня как для психолога это был практически терапевтический тренинг, столько всего проработали, и при этом через призму книг Шрилы Прабхупады! Очень рекомендую! Плюс, в этом курсе сильно передается вкус к принятию прибежища в санге вайшнавов и наставничества. 

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Анна С.

Харе Кришна, дорогая Ананда Радхика! 
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Трудно выразить словами мою благодарность Вам за письмо, и ту ценность, что оно несёт, которую мне ещё предстоит осознавать, и глубоко прочувствовать, то что в нем заложено. Оно настолько всеобъемлюще и многогранно, что нужно время, и несколько подходов чтобы взять из него всю пользу. 
Я благодарна Вам за время, которое Вы уделили нашей ситуации, за эмоциональный, интеллектуальный и душевный вклад, который Вы внесли.
Я буду ещё несколько раз периодически перечитывать Ваше послание, и обращаться к нему за поддержкой в качестве напоминания о том, что мне следует делать и буду следовать вашим рекомендациям. Я безмерно Вам благодарна! Вы великая душа, желаю Вам   счастья в преданном служении, в реализации ваших талантов и безусловной любви!

----------

